# Horsie concentration



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

A Horse “Concentration Camp” Found in Central Illinois Crime Crawlers

so sad.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

That is horrific. I will end my night by crying into the mane of my stuffed horse, who takes care of me while I'm away from the barn.

I don't know what to pray for first. Revenge? 

I'm sorry, I'm not normally a vengeful person, but... This makes me hate. Just H-A-T-E, period. 

Thank you for posting. I don't live any where near there, but I will be writing letters in the morning regardless.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Stories like this is absolutely mind boggling. I can't fathom how ANYONE can see a horse starve and not do anything about it. 

I really hope at least a few of those horses made it through to better pastures at the rescue society. ='(


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh dear God. I am completely speechless...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

That is absolutely horrible and why people "think" what they are doing in starving these animals is beyond me. I feel bad making my horses clean up from one round bale before putting another in but they are all starting to look as if they are late in foal AND geldings.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

There are some follow up articles (try googling the owners name) that state she was arrested on 30 misdemenor charges this past Monday. She's out on bail, pending a hearing in April.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

very sad, I know 


and good she got charged! People have to have some mental illness to starve something


----------



## GOBLIN73 (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't believe people willing do this to animals! I have taken in almost 10 rescue horses over the years, most in the past 3 years, that were found in the same physical state, and still can't believe there are people out there that think it's ok to treat them this way!

It makes me sick!!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy cow! A woman who rides at one of the barns I ride at came out last week ranting about this but really didnt have any information. I thought for sure it would be on the news but I never saw anything. Now I know why! Seriously, what is wrong with people?!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

That is absolutely disgusting =( poor horses.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

While this is very sad, I have a hard time believing this


"Because it was indeed dying right in front of them. And what’s a good investigator with the Dept of Ag do in a situation like that? You’ve got it. Turn and walk away. You know, denial is a powerful tool. So is complacency."


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

AlexS said:


> While this is very sad, I have a hard time believing this
> 
> 
> "Because it was indeed dying right in front of them. And what’s a good investigator with the Dept of Ag do in a situation like that? You’ve got it. Turn and walk away. You know, denial is a powerful tool. So is complacency."


I honestly don't. We have a similar case up here right now, they've been trying to get this guy charged for YEARS, and FINALLY someone came into office that seemed to give a rat's hiney. We have an animal control officer up here that is well known for FAKING animal neglect/abuse as an excuse to confiscate healthy expensive animals. People are so corrupt and without morals it's disgusting.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, that is horrible. Those poor poor animals. I'll never understand why people would get animals and then treat them in this way. Those pictures were shocking. I hope the owner gets punished to the full extent the law allows.

As a side note, I wish the author hadn't used cussing in the article. I found it very distracting, and I would have taken the author as a serious reporter if she hadn't put it in. She comes off as very amaturish. But that's just me being picky...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> Wow, that is horrible. Those poor poor animals. I'll never understand why people would get animals and then treat them in this way. Those pictures were shocking. I hope the owner gets punished to the full extent the law allows.
> 
> As a side note, I wish the author hadn't used cussing in the article. I found it very distracting, and I would have taken the author as a serious reporter if she hadn't put it in. She comes off as very amaturish. But that's just me being picky...


It's a blog, not a reporting site. It's like Fugly Horse Of The Day.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah I figured it was something like that. I still have the same view, it's just a personal pet peeve of mine. I feel like you can take something more seriously without the cussing involved. Just keeping it to straight to the point facts. I tell my husband that all the time, since he cusses all the time, but then he just cusses more to bother me. Oh well...


----------



## ponixpress (Apr 10, 2011)

Kempf got off with a slap on the wrist. Of the 30 misdemeanor counts originally charged with Kempf did a plea agreement that was accepted by Judge Gramlich, which dropped the nine counts of Class A misdemeanors those being the more serious of the charges. The original Judge, Judge Day denied the plea agreement so Kempf requested a new judge which she received. Gramlich accepted the plea which amounted to $1500.00 fine, $802.00 restitution to central Illinois Horse Rescue, 2 years probation, 200 hours of communiity service at an animal shelter, 30 day stayed jail sentence and no ownership of any animal for 2 years. Kempf's attorney then requested the probation be changed to court supervision which means her record will be wiped clean after she meets the other requirements, Gramlich said that Kempf had suffered enough and agreed to the supervision. No justice here for the horses. If any of you know Kempf or know anyone that does, please keep a watchful eye on her, ownership of any animal during the 2 years should nullify the whole plea agreement not to mention save any other animal from such a horrible home.


----------

